# Is this a good DEAL ? 105 rides for $2000



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

Lyft just offered me $2000 for 105 rides between July 5th and Aug 4th.
What is the catch? Does this mean I have to drive every day from July 5th to Aug 4th? What if I plan to get 10 rides per day for 11 days and collect the $2000?


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Seems like a good deal to me. 
You need to average under 4 rides per day for 30 days, and they'll guarantee you'll earn about $19 per ride.


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

Illini said:


> Seems like a good deal to me.
> You need to average under 4 rides per day for 30 days, and they'll guarantee you'll earn about $19 per ride.


I am planning to do 10 short rides per day in the morning for 11 days. Will this work? Or I have to work for 30 days in order to get the bonus? Let say I reach 105 rides on July 19th and made $300 will Lyft pay the $1300 difference?


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

You won't have to work all 30 days. You can stop after you hit 105 rides.
Just read the "fine print". I'm sure there will be something in there to screw you over.


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

Illini said:


> You won't have to work all 30 days. You can stop after you hit 105 rides.
> Just read the "fine print". I'm sure there will be something in there to screw you over.


I don't see any fine print.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Timlee252525 said:


> I don't see any fine print.


Well ... there ya go.

Don't worry, you have to agree to it then we'll figure out what it means.
~ Nancy Pelosi

.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Timlee252525 said:


> I am planning to do 10 short rides per day in the morning for 11 days. Will this work? Or I have to work for 30 days in order to get the bonus? Let say I reach 105 rides on July 19th and made $300 will Lyft pay the $1300 difference?


There is no incentive for doing more rides. To make this function in your favor you MUST stop doing Gryft after ride 105. Swich to Goober then.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Timlee252525 said:


> I am planning to do 10 short rides per day in the morning for 11 days.


Which would be great and that is why if Lyft is true to form you won’t be offered 10 short rides per day. You’re likely to be offered LONG rides and FAR pickups.

You think Lyft is going to make it that easy for you? If you think they are going to send you 105 close pickup minimum rides and then fork over $2000 to you then I have a bridge in Brooklyn to sell you. They are going to make you earn that guarantee with blood, sweat, and tears!


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

It's worth it if you know where you typically get short rides and turn down long rides***.

For me in Vegas, that would be the strip. Dunno what it'd be like in Boston.

***Assuming your cancellation rate doesn't matter - as said, read the fine print.


----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

This has confused people in the past so I want to be sure you understand. This is guarantee, not a bonus. That is to say, if you make $1500 over 105 rides, they'll cover the difference. If you exceed the guarantee, Lyft pays nothing. 

You need to check if Lyft includes tips, cancellation fees, cleaning/damage fees, etc. in this calculation.

In my market. I average well over $20 a ride anyway on Uber, this guarantee would guarantee me lower earnings.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Timlee252525 said:


> Lyft just offered me $2000 for 105 rides between July 5th and Aug 4th.
> What is the catch? Does this mean I have to drive every day from July 5th to Aug 4th? What if I plan to get 10 rides per day for 11 days and collect the $2000?
> View attachment 603658


Good offer. Take it!


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

as an experienced driver i know i can make way more then that in a lot less rides. however,there are factors to evaulate. where you drive,typically can you maneuver traffic in a timely manner are they offering this to distract you from more profitable rides. for instance i could knock out 105 rides in about 4 days. but ill bet you i could make a lot more money doing it my way. look very closely at your situation and make a decision based on your style and the market you work in.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

BestInDaWest said:


> as an experienced driver i know i can make way more then that in a lot less rides. however,there are factors to evaulate. where you drive,typically can you maneuver traffic in a timely manner are they offering this to distract you from more profitable rides. for instance i could knock out 105 rides in about 4 days. but ill bet you i could make a lot more money doing it my way. look very closely at your situation and make a decision based on your style and the market you work in.


Depends how well you cherry-pick!


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

Null said:


> This has confused people in the past so I want to be sure you understand. This is guarantee, not a bonus. That is to say, if you make $1500 over 105 rides, they'll cover the difference. If you exceed the guarantee, Lyft pays nothing.
> 
> You need to check if Lyft includes tips, cancellation fees, cleaning/damage fees, etc. in this calculation.
> 
> In my market. I average well over $20 a ride anyway on Uber, this guarantee would guarantee me lower earnings.


exactly...the way they word it..like pretty much everything they do is deceitful...this is part experience and part paying attention. because i can gurantee you that everytime they make an offer it is worded in such a way to confuse you. and of course they dont always give all the facts so you are left to figure it out on your own.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Depends how well you cherry-pick!


in a general sense ,yes....i like to reverse engineer all their bs...they dont get much past me...of course sometimes i also learn from a mistake but you can bet it wont happen a second time.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

$500 a week is 1981 wages. NOW if you can make that in 5days?.

In 10 days that is only $200 a day.

Any day I didn't make $300+ I knew I had made some mistakes.




Great offer? 

NO.

Useful profit maker? 

possibly.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

my favorite work around was them trying to steal a massive surge because they sent me a scheduled ride....bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz......wrong.....how yeah like that patch uber? lol...their pettiness is limitless


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Timlee252525 said:


> Lyft just offered me $2000 for 105 rides between July 5th and Aug 4th.
> What is the catch? Does this mean I have to drive every day from July 5th to Aug 4th? What if I plan to get 10 rides per day for 11 days and collect the $2000?
> View attachment 603658


Sounds good. As long as you accept 105 short rides you can really stick it to Lyft with this deal. However, my instincts tells me that Lyft’s algorithm will make sure you get enough long rides to offset any potential losses. Lyft wouldn’t dare offer this kind of offer in a small market like mine. I could legitimately hammer out 105 short $3-$5 fares in 2 weeks as a part timer in New Orleans.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Cdub2k said:


> Sounds good. As long as you accept 105 short rides you can really stick it to Lyft with this deal. However, my instincts tells me that Lyft’s algorithm will make sure you get enough long rides to offset any potential losses. Lyft wouldn’t dare offer this kind of offer in a small market like mine. I could legitimately hammer out 105 short $3-$5 fares in 2 weeks as a part timer in New Orleans.


Short rides are guaranteed on Lyft. Visible minorities never take long trips, or tip mind you!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Short rides are guaranteed on Lyft. Visible minorities never take long trips, or tip mind you!


As a visible minority, I think you are wrong on tipping.

I've been in an Uber twice, both paid by my nephew and twice tipped 5 bux on a 3-4 mile trip.

I've also worked tipped jobs and had the opportunity to observe people of all races tip or not tip. 

Yes, some tip more than others but there are certain people of all races that never tip.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

observer said:


> Yes, some tip more than others but there are certain people of all races that never tip.


They're called millennials.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Short rides are guaranteed on Lyft. Visible minorities never take long trips, or tip mind you!


Yes,55 plus White women are the worst tippers


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

observer said:


> As a visible minority, I think you are wrong on tipping.
> 
> I've been in an Uber twice, both paid by my nephew and twice tipped 5 bux on a 3-4 mile trip.
> 
> ...


Only going on 10,000 plus trios if experience. Is it 100%? Of course not, but 95% is goid enough.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

KenLV said:


> They're called millennials.


That's why I tipped in front of my nephew.

I think millenials don't have as much income as others. They view Uber as transportation, like a bus, train or airplane, no one tips them either. 

Millenials are a reflection of their parents. They carry some blame as well.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Amos69 said:


> Yes,55 plus White women are the worst tippers


True.

I wish I had kept track.

If I had to guess, twenty five percent of women of all races tipped, seventy five percent did not. 

Men tipped slightly more than women. 

The highest and more frequent tippers were all in their 70s or older.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> Yes,55 plus White women are the worst tippers


Hey now !!! I will be 55 this year, I have only ever taken an Uber or Lyft maybe three or four times but each time I tip the driver very well, $5 or more and I always tip my delivery driver at least $5… but I was also raised to be generous 👍👍


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Only going on 10,000 plus trios if experience. Is it 100%? Of course not, but 95% is goid enough.


Could be the areas you work? 

Or your personality? I have a rough personality, look meaner than I am. 

Maybe that turned people off although it got to the point where I was quite friendly with some of the customers. 

Some of them even commented on my nice personality. 

Honestly, not being braggy or anything and I'm trying to be as humble as @ftupelo 😉, I think some of the ladies became repeat customers specifically because they liked my personality.

I worked in @ftupelo type neighborhoods. You would think the tips would be pretty good.

They were OK.

Good thing I wasn't counting on the tips though, they were just an extra fringe benefit.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Cdub2k said:


> my instincts tells me that Lyft’s algorithm will make sure you get enough long rides to offset any potential losses. Lyft wouldn’t dare offer this kind of offer in a small market like mine. I could legitimately hammer out 105 short $3-$5 fares in 2 weeks as a part timer in New Orleans.


You can game this two ways. First, you work where the short rides always come. You must know your market to do this. When you do get a long ride, you set a long destination filter. What happens is that Gr*yft *keeps hitting you with shorter jobs to work you in that direction. One drawback is that the destination filter times out after about four or five jobs, even though you are nowhere near your set destination. For this reason, you might have to keep setting your destination filters until you burn all of them. Still, often you can work these for ten to fifteen jobs.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Null said:


> ... this guarantee would guarantee me lower earnings.


No, it would not guarantee you lower earnings: if your average trip is over $20 then all this would do is guarantee that you would receive no additional $! (for you and may others, it's a worthless offer)
As you correctly and smartly point out - it's just a guarantee that a driver who signs up and does 105 rides (in the time frame and per the terms), will receive a min of$2,000 earnings (from which Lyft will likely deduct their %).


----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> No, it would not guarantee you lower earnings: if your average trip is over $20 then all this would do is guarantee that you would receive no additional $! (for you and may others, it's a worthless offer)
> As you correctly and smartly point out - it's just a guarantee that a driver who signs up and does 105 rides (in the time frame and per the terms), will receive a min of$2,000 earnings (from which Lyft will likely deduct their %).


You didn't understand. I was comparing this Lyft Guarantee to Uber. If I were to complete this Lyft guarantee my overall earnigns during the period would be LOWER relative to Uber, regardless of the whether the guarantee pays out or not. Uber regularly has ride bonuses $20-40 range in my market, so getting a $20/ride guarantee is garbage in comparison. Ergo, trying this Lyft guarantee would only guarantee me LOWER earnings over the same period.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

They are saying if you do 105 rides and dont make 2000 grand they will make up the difference. not and extra 2000 on top


----------



## circuitsports (Apr 19, 2020)

And you will get an endless stream of 3 hour trips for 40 dollars to the ghetto to be shot poors.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

These days I'm thinking 105 rides should bring in about $3500. (Chicago).


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

observer said:


> "Or your personality? I have a rough personality, look meaner than I am."
> 
> " I think some of the ladies became repeat customers specifically because they liked my personality."


The more I think about it, the more I think it's because no relationship is built between driver and passenger.

They see you once and most likely will never see the same driver again.

In my case, since they were repeat customers we developed a minor relationship.

People like being asked how their mom is doing after open heart surgery. About their golf game. Their upcoming trip to their home in Arizona or Hawaii. How their wife is doing after knee surgery. How the grand kids are doing. Etc.

They'd ask about my daughter and how she was doing in school. About my mom. About my interest in Architecture.

Little things that build up over time.

A driver has very little time to personalize the experience. I bet that drivers that do, get more and bigger tips.

It may just boil down to the driver having a pleasant personality.

I probably wouldn't get many tips as a driver since it takes me a while to warm up to a person.

A waiter or waitress at a restaurant is more likely to get tipped because if you like the food there, you are likely to go back and have the same waiter or waitress again.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

100% guaranteed they will earn you minimum $1800 in fares give you next to nothing. All will be long tripppppppppps. Longer pickups.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> Yes,55 plus White women are the worst tippers











This generation is ranked worst tippers


Gen-Z and Millennials are both bad tippers but which are worse? Find out here.




www.foxbusiness.com


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Schmanthony said:


> These days I'm thinking 105 rides should bring in about $3500. (Chicago).


Why? How 'bout $4500 then?


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Timlee252525 said:


> Lyft just offered me $2000 for 105 rides between July 5th and Aug 4th.
> What is the catch? Does this mean I have to drive every day from July 5th to Aug 4th? What if I plan to get 10 rides per day for 11 days and collect the $2000?
> View attachment 603658


Do the calculation, how many rides must you do each day? Your gross will be less, and the difference will be your bonus. 

I was offered $2495 to do 155 trips, and I grabbed that deal 18 days out, so I had no trouble making the quota, grossed $1300 and made almost a $1200 bonus. 
Do the math, see what you will have to do each day to make the goal, figure out what you will likely gross, and see if it comes way under the gaurantee, and if it does, and the per day quota is doable, then go for it.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Illini said:


> Seems like a good deal to me.
> You need to average under 4 rides per day for 30 days, and they'll guarantee you'll earn about $19 per ride.


but you don't want to do it 30 days out, you want to do it according to your normal averages.

I had a similar deal, and waited till I was 18 days out, because the daily average would be 9 rides, which is about what I do anyway, and the guarantee was $2495, I made the 155 quota, grossed my normal $1300 for that time period, and was paid almost a $1200 bonus. IF I grabbed the deal 30 days out, I would have probably grossed $2495 anyway, so no bonus. See what I mean?


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

circuitsports said:


> And you will get an endless stream of 3 hour trips for 40 dollars to the ghetto to be shot poors.


That's why I did a similar bonus deal with UberEAts, becase they give you destinations, so you can cherry pick short ones to make the quota.


----------



## crusoeatl (Apr 6, 2017)

I didn't drive Lyft for a long time. Last weekend they offered 90 rides for a guaranteed $1095. Huh? 90 rides in 3 days? Not doing it. This week they offered $350 guarantee on 19 rides. I'm at 11 rides and $63. 8 more minimum or so rides and 5 days to finish it. Reject all 45+ trips, cancel anything over 15min. I will get 8 minimum trips in 5 days. Collect the balance Lyft owes. They wanna game the system, but we can do it too.


----------



## crusoeatl (Apr 6, 2017)

crusoeatl said:


> I didn't drive Lyft for a long time. Last weekend they offered 90 rides for a guaranteed $1095. Huh? 90 rides in 3 days? Not doing it. This week they offered $350 guarantee on 19 rides. I'm at 11 rides and $63. 8 more minimum or so rides and 5 days to finish it. Reject all 45+ trips, cancel anything over 15min. I will get 8 minimum trips in 5 days. Collect the balance Lyft owes. They wanna game the system, but we can do it too.


I ended up making $105, Lyft paid $245. It's the only way we can make some money these days.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Amos69 said:


> Yes,55 plus White women are the worst tippers


No, doctors are the worst tippers, I learned that from my bartending days when I was hired to bartend for a doctor's convention. 
The best were the longshoremen and crane operators (San Pedro). It was a host bar ( no tipping jar allowed at this restaurant on events where the host pays the tab ) and despite that fact, the crane operators were very loose with their cash. Love them! Also, other waiters, bartenders, and cabbies, they tip well. I worked conventions and hospitality suites at the Disneyland Hotel ( no jokes about it being a mickey mouse operation, please! ) some 40 years ago and from that job, I got to learn very well demographics and tipping. I must state that some cultures there is no tipping, like in Australia, so if an Aussie doens't tip, I don't hold it against him ( or her ).


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> No, doctors are the worst tippers, I learned that from my bartending days when I was hired to bartend for a doctor's convention.
> The best were the longshoremen and crane operators (San Pedro). It was a host bar ( no tipping jar allowed at this restaurant on events where the host pays the tab ) and despite that fact, the crane operators were very loose with their cash. Love them! Also, other waiters, bartenders, and cabbies, they tip well. I worked conventions and hospitality suites at the Disneyland Hotel ( no jokes about it being a mickey mouse operation, please! ) some 40 years ago and from that job, I got to learn very well demographics and tipping. I must state that some cultures there is no tipping, like in Australia, so if an Aussie doens't tip, I don't hold it against him ( or her ).


In my experience as a Chicago driver:

Men tip more than women
Older tip more than younger
People who ordered the ride themselves but are getting comped for it (business travelers) are good tippers
People who themselves are paid tips at their job are good tippers
Mexicans are the best tipping ethnic group (especially older)
African-americans are the worst tipping ethic group (especially younger)
People who enjoyed a conversation with you are good tippers
Seemingly high-income passengers are NOT more likely to tip well (or at all) than seemingly low-income passengers
People who have been drinking (but aren't sloppy drunk) are somewhat better tippers than sober people or sloppy drunks
People who likely just spent a lot of money wherever they are getting picked up from (concert, sportsball game, strip club, etc.) are good tippers
Truck drivers are good tippers
Other rideshare drivers, while not usually big tippers, are likely tippers ($2 - $5)
I agree with you that tipping or not tipping is a cultural thing, so I hope no one accuses me of being racist for a couple of the above observations! Everything above is anecdotal, statistical only, and there are absolutely people in every situation who buck the trend.


----------



## DeeFree (Apr 8, 2015)

Timlee252525 said:


> Lyft just offered me $2000 for 105 rides between July 5th and Aug 4th.
> What is the catch? Does this mean I have to drive every day from July 5th to Aug 4th? What if I plan to get 10 rides per day for 11 days and collect the $2000?
> View attachment 603658


I just got an offer from Lyft for a bonus of $500 if I complete 5 rides by August 9th. Received email on July 19th.


----------



## DallasFortWorthDriver (Jun 10, 2021)

Illini said:


> Seems like a good deal to me.
> You need to average under 4 rides per day for 30 days, and they'll guarantee you'll earn about $19 per ride.


How many: tanks of gas, miles you have to drive without pay, vehicle wear-and-tear, finance payments, etc. Does this $19 buck includes all that? If so, you are a loser!


----------



## KLP (Jul 23, 2021)

Timlee252525 said:


> I am planning to do 10 short rides per day in the morning for 11 days. Will this work? Or I have to work for 30 days in order to get the bonus? Let say I reach 105 rides on July 19th and made $300 will Lyft pay the $1300 difference?


10 short rides? Do you really have a choice in short rides vs. Long rides?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

KLP said:


> 10 short rides? Do you really have a choice in short rides vs. Long rides?





KLP said:


> 10 short rides? Do you really have a choice in short rides vs. Long rides?


yes


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

KLP said:


> 10 short rides? Do you really have a choice in short rides vs. Long rides?


There are locations known to provide short trips. College campuses are one... assuming school is in session.


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

No interest in guarantee.

Show me a bonus and I will chase.


----------

